# How Would You Fix the Warriors?



## RollWithEm

What do you think so far of Mark Jackson as a head coach?

What do you think the Warriors longterm plan is at this time: given the playoff guarantee they fell short of this season?

How would you instill a winning culture?

What would you do with the 7th, 30th, and 35th picks?

What trades would you make?

How would you approach free agency?

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/golden_state.htm


----------



## Pacers Fan

It's too bad that the Warriors have so much money invested in Jefferson/Biedrins. That'll make swinging a deal for a better swingman a little more difficult, but even still, #7 should be attractive enough to someone. I could see them trying to swing deals for Luol Deng, Wilson Chandler, Josh Smith, Joe Johnson, Kevin Martin, and Nicolas Batum. If Mark Jackson is really an adequate coach and Bogut/Curry stay healthy, this should easily be a playoff team next year.


----------



## Bogg

Yea, those Jefferson/Biedrins contracts are killers. Just absolutely plugging up the cap and the number 7 pick is just far down the board enough that I can't see a team trading a legitimate player to take a swing on that Lamb/Waiters/Lillard/Sullinger group. I suppose the ideal situation is Atlanta _really_ wanting to get Horford out of the center spot and moving Joe Johnson(still a top 5 shooting guard) and Joe Johnson's contract to draft Sullinger/save $50 million. Then again, any "ideal situation" that involves taking on Joe Johnson's contract isn't ideal in any sense of the word.


----------



## Basel

Mark Jackson is doing a fine job as coach, in my opinion, given that it was his first year and dealing with the injuries he dealt with (mostly to Steph Curry). I don't mind that he guaranteed a playoff spot. He's trying to bring a winning attitude back to the Warriors. If Bogut/Curry are healthy next season and with Thompson improving, they can make some noise in the Western Conference. No reason to think they can't be better than this year's Jazz team that got the 8 seed. 

I can't believe RJ/Biedrins have a combined $20 million coming to them. :whatever:

I know they want veterans on the team, but I don't know how many veterans want to come play for the Warriors. I think if they can get a solid 3, though, they might be okay. Their starting lineup would be Curry/Thompson/???/Lee/Bogut. I can't see RJ or Wright being effective at the 3 and I don't think Brandon Rush is a starter in this league.


----------



## Porn Player

David Lee, Andrew Bogut, Stephen Curry and Klay Thompson is one hell of a core. 

I think this team should be looking at Kendall Marshall or Damian Lillard in the draft. Curry is oft injured, and his style of play is better suited to the 2 guard, even if he isn't the perfect size for it. Klay Thompson is a big SF anyway. 

My kind of team would be:

Marshall
Curry
Thompson 
Lee
Bogut 

They compliment each other well and would score all over the court, especially with Kendall 'marshalling' the team. 

If you can find a taker for RJ or AB you snap it up. It's unlikely you, so you just incorporate them into the DC and ride them out. 

Depth is a big issue, especially with Curry and his penchant for injuries.


----------



## Basel

By the way, if Bogut does come back fully healthy, that's going to improve their defense ten-fold (their biggest weakness over the years).


----------



## Pacers Fan

Porn Player said:


> David Lee, Andrew Bogut, Stephen Curry and Klay Thompson is one hell of a core.
> 
> I think this team should be looking at Kendall Marshall or Damian Lillard in the draft. Curry is oft injured, and his style of play is better suited to the 2 guard, even if he isn't the perfect size for it. Klay Thompson is a big SF anyway.
> 
> My kind of team would be:
> 
> Marshall
> Curry
> Thompson
> Lee
> Bogut
> 
> They compliment each other well and would score all over the court, especially with Kendall 'marshalling' the team.


The main problem with that lineup is that besides Bogut, that would be the worst starting lineup defensively, ever. Golden State needs a swingman who can actually play some D.


----------



## Porn Player

If you score more points than the opposition you win. 

Unless MKG falls, they won't be able to secure any defensive difference maker, thus they should facilitate their strength.


----------



## Ben

If they could trade up to take MKG, I'd do it. Not sure what kind of package they'd put together though. 

I'm not sure how well Bogut fits in with that team, but a healthy Bogut is a great starting point to actually putting together a winning team. It's just a shame that their two biggest pieces at the moment are both injury prone.


----------



## Luke

If they could stay healthy they would be in a fine position to sneak into the playoffs next season, but that probably won't happen.


----------



## Basel

What if the Warriors went after a guy like Kirk Hinrich who can shoot the ball, which they like, and can also add a bit of defense to their roster?


----------



## RollWithEm

Hinrich would be a nice addition. I also think a veteran guy with a defensive nasty streak like Reggie Evans or Kenyon Martin or Kurt Thomas or Marcus Camby would go perfectly on this team.


----------



## RollWithEm

Ben said:


> If they could trade up to take MKG, I'd do it. Not sure what kind of package they'd put together though.


The only thing I can see is the Warriors selling the Bobcats on Biedrins still being a viable big man and on getting Tyrus Thomas off their roster for them.

Biedrins/#7/#30

for

Thomas/#2

Only the Bobcats would be dumb enough to do this, though.


----------



## RollWithEm

Oakland native Damian Lillard says he is a big Warriors fan:



> "I grew up a Warriors fan, I'm still a Warriors fan," Lillard, 21, said. "If I go somewhere else next year, that'll be the first year I haven't been a Warriors fan. I would love to play for my hometown team."


http://www.mercurynews.com/warriors...ian-lillard-works-out-golden-state?source=rss


----------



## RollWithEm

Are the Warriors going to pick up another first for nothing?



> According to NBA whispers, both are looking at trading out of the first round...The Thunder (No. 27) and Heat (No. 28), and even Chicago at No. 29, might be just as happy with the No. 35 pick, which the Warriors can offer along with No. 52.
> 
> Why would the Warriors do this? It would give them three first-round picks. That would allow them trade two, to move up or get a veteran they like, and still draft a first-rounder.


http://bayarea.sbnation.com/golden-...-rumors-luol-deng-possible-trade-heat-thunder

Could they package a late first or two to move up? Or would the Bulls take 3 picks for Luol Deng?


----------



## gi0rdun

What I'd like to see the most is the Warriors pick up a pseudo All-Star SF (In order of my preference, Gay, Iguodala, Granger, Deng). Will probably cost the #7 which is our most valuable asset.

Maybe sign a back up big man depending on who we draft.

Then pick up a veteran point guard a la Andre Miller/Jason Kidd.

Curry/Thompson/Lee/Bogut is good to go and will make some noise if we can get Gay or Iggy or someone.


----------



## RollWithEm

Brandon Rush gets qualifying offer

What types of offer sheets could you see Golden State matching for Rush?


----------



## 29380

> Lots of teams calling Denver to trade for Nuggets' young players. 1of several moves being discussed: Wil Chandler to G State for 7th pick


...


----------



## RollWithEm

I like the Chandler to the Warriors idea, but they would need to make the salaries match.


----------



## 29380

Probably Dorell Wright.


----------



## RollWithEm

The Warriors went into the draft looking to address the need they saw at SF... and they got *Draymond Green* and *Harrison Barnes*. In my book, that's good drafting. I think Barnes will fit in perfectly in that line-up. He's in a situation where he will get lots of open shots, and his inconsistency won't matter as much since he's surrounded by guys who can score. The Warriors should also be a very good rebounding team this year.


----------



## Porn Player

This team should make the playoffs. Exciting roster after a perfect draft for them.


----------



## Luke

They could make the playoffs based on talent alone, but I won't be surprised when Curry and Bogut miss 2/3s of the season and they win 32 games.


----------



## Luke

And Andrew Bogut is one of my favorite players in the league.


----------



## RollWithEm

> 8:14 — Jacoby and I both notice that Golden State's starting five (Steph Curry, Klay Thompson, Barnes, David Lee and Andrew Bogut) looks sneaky-good on paper … right until House says, "You left out the part that Curry and Bogut will get hurt, they're paying $25 million per year to Richard Jefferson and Andris Biedrins, and their coach was just involved in a sex/extortion scandal with a stripper." Yeah, but still.


http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/8111210/welcome-draft-diary-xvi


----------



## RollWithEm

Marc J. Spears reported this via TWITTER


> Keep eye on free agent F Antawn Jamison and the Warriors, source tells Y! He used to be repped by GS GM Bob Myers.


Do you like the fit of Jamison as a 6th man (presumably) for this team?


----------



## hroz

LOL no to Jamison. 

You guys need youth and defence. 
Jefferson's expiring and Biedrins 2 years might be useful


----------



## hroz

Damn didnt realize Jefferson had 2 years left...........


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Looks like you're keeping Rush and getting Landry. They're going to be deep, so we'll see...

Stephen Curry...Jarrett Jack...Charles Jenkins
Klay Thompson...Brandon Rush
Harrison Barnes...Richard Jefferson...Draymond Green
David Lee...Carl Landry...Jeremy Tyler
Andrew Bogut...Festus Ezeli...Andris Biedrins


----------



## JonMatrix

Luke said:


> They could make the playoffs based on talent alone, but I won't be surprised when Curry and Bogut miss 2/3s of the season and they win 32 games.


This.

If Bogut can get healthy and Curry's glass ankle holds up....they should make the playoffs. Big if though.

Is Ezeli any good? Biedrins had a good start to his career, but has been useless for years now.


----------



## Basel

Brandon Rush will re-sign with the Warriors.


----------

